# Bed on eBay - ends in 20 min



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I was just over at eBay when I really shouldn't even be online right now and saw this bed at a reasonable price, so I wanted to share the info before bidding ends.

Brown Plush Bed for $1.99 + $14.99 shipping

Feedback looks reasonable too.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Ah, I think I'd better hold off on buying more beds until I have another "occasion" to. Scout's birthday is in November....I'm thinking of a snuggle ball for a birthday gift....:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They had the cutest dog beds at the fashion district this weekend. I am on strict no doggy purchasing right now so I couldn't get one. They had the metal ones with cheetah print bedding, but my favorite was a slipper looking bed with removable bedding on the inside. I should have taken pics. 

I did buy two items- I will make a separate posting later with some photos!


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

I never thought of looking on ebay for a doggie bed! I wanted to get Amy one for the boat....thanks Kimberly (although DH probably wouldn't say that!) I'm an Ebay addict!!LOL!


----------

